# Cheap winter Hack/singlespeed conversion



## tdm (13 Jan 2013)

Hey everyone,

I'm after a bike to use at uni. Budget of around £130. Need something with horizontal dropouts so perhaps an old steel framed bike of some sort. Frame size 56-58cm would be good. Based in Oxford.

Thanks!


----------



## tdm (21 Jan 2013)

Anyone?


----------



## biggs682 (21 Jan 2013)

tdm said:


> Anyone?


 

got a nice fixed gear Raleigh scirocco for around the £165 mark


----------



## tdm (21 Jan 2013)

Bit out of my price range to be honest, but thanks anyway


----------

